# Neck Wrecker



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Avon Mattel Matchbox Haunted Hauler plastic diecast limited edition mail in only Neck Wrecker















http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/neck wrecker 122115


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

:roll:


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice Wrecking crew ride you have there, hoping I never have to call on them. That red eyed dude looks a little stoned.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> That red eyed dude looks a little stoned.


I was thinking that was Bob...he'll be all over this build...zilla, doing the driving??? Maybe Ed riding shotgun??? RM


----------



## Punisher2009 (Oct 21, 2015)

That's a slick ride Al!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

al ..... that is to ghoul ..


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Scary Wrecker with a couple of ghouls in the cab, must look forward to Halloween! Very inventive build. ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*something different*



:hat:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Love the wrecker Al..


----------

